# Garlic



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Just wondering people's thoughts & opinions here. I'm happy with Sylvie's food mix of Wellness, Go!, & a PC brand (when the PC brand is gone, I'm going to ad a better 'junk' food).

Looking at the high quality cat foods available in my area I found a lot of 'grain free' brands which I was really interested in. I then started to notice that many (I think all infact) plus many of the more commercial brands bosting 'natural' ingredients included Garlic or Garlic Powder. I have always been under the impression that garlic was bad for animals? Does anyone have any take on this? 

I'm actually allergic to garlic & don't want to give Sylvie anything with garlic in it, so I'm not going to be adding any of these brands.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I don't know if garlic is good for hedgies but i use it on my dogs everyday of the year.
Four Paws Brewers Yeast with garlic a natural daily supplement for dogs and cats..It's not just garlic it has vit.&min all for healthy skin and coat.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Garlic is on the SPCA do not feed list. http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/people-foods.html


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Onions, Garlic, Chives
These vegetables and herbs can cause gastrointestinal irritation and could lead to red blood cell damage. Although cats are more susceptible, dogs are also at risk if a large enough amount is consumed. Toxicity is normally diagnosed through history, clinical signs and microscopic confirmation of Heinz bodies. An occasional low dose, such as what might be found in pet foods or treats, likely will not cause a problem, but we recommend that you do NOT give your pets large quantities of these foods. 

I don't give no more than what the lable suggests as was the advice of my vet.
I give 1 pill for every 10 pounds of body weight and have been doing so for 8 years and i have never had a problem with it at all.
I have never tried them on a hedgie or a cat just on my dogs.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

The onion/garlic warning is about raw garlic or onions. Cooking renders them safe.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Nancy said:


> Garlic is on the SPCA do not feed list. http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/people-foods.html


that's what i thought



LarryT said:


> I don't give no more than what the lable suggests as was the advice of my vet.
> I give 1 pill for every 10 pounds of body weight and have been doing so for 8 years and i have never had a problem with it at all.
> I have never tried them on a hedgie or a cat just on my dogs.


When growing up I took a garlic tablet everyday (like a vitamin) because it's suppose to be a supper food. When I left home for university I stopped taking the tablets. Two years later I developed a severe allergy to garlic when eaten (or smelt while cooking) & can't touch it now - raw or cooked. I'm not sure if this would translate to animals, but if you took your pup off the garlic I would watch for any allergy developments.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

HedgeMom said:


> The onion/garlic warning is about raw garlic or onions. Cooking renders them safe.


Is garlic powder considered raw or cooked? (That's the most common form of garlic I've seen in the Cat foods)


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

silvercat said:


> HedgeMom said:
> 
> 
> > The onion/garlic warning is about raw garlic or onions. Cooking renders them safe.
> ...


My guess is that it can't be rendered intoo powder without heat, so they must be coocked.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

silvercat said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > Garlic is on the SPCA do not feed list. http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/people-foods.html
> ...


I have 15 dogs at this time that get the garlic pills everyday and i have breed dogs for along time(8 years) and i have always feed them brewers yeast with garlic(is sold at petsmart,petmeds etc.).
I live in the south(nc usa) and alot of breeders down here give the garlic pills because they work great against fleas and we have alot of fleas in the south what with the heat and humidity.
I only give them to my dogs never to my hedgies.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

LarryT said:


> I live in the south(nc usa) and alot of breeders down here give the garlic pills because they work great against fleas and we have alot of fleas in the south what with the heat and humidity.
> I only give them to my dogs never to my hedgies.


I very much agree with you on that point! I was taking the garlic tabs myself as we lived in a very woody area on a lake and the bugs were horrible! friends from the city were always jealous when they came over as the bugs swarmed them & stayed away from me.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

silvercat said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > I live in the south(nc usa) and alot of breeders down here give the garlic pills because they work great against fleas and we have alot of fleas in the south what with the heat and humidity.
> ...


I was thinking of getting me some too the bugs feast on me..I just hate burping garlic all day  that stuff can stink :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

that's funny..with my husband and I its the opposite, he eats alot of garlic and the bugs love him, I don't like garlic and the bugs ignore me.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

nikki said:


> that's funny..with my husband and I its the opposite, he eats alot of garlic and the bugs love him, I don't like garlic and the bugs ignore me.


You may just be too sweet to be biten :lol:  
It does work well on fleas,skeeters i dont know about i use Ivermectin for them and for heartworms and other parasites as well 

EDIT on my dogs not my hogs :lol:


----------

